# Ford 5000 glow plugs



## thermo (Apr 16, 2011)

Does anybody know how to turn on the glow plugs for a ford 5000 tractor? It seems that our old 5000(we sold it) you would turn the key counterclockwise, but on our newer 5000 you cant turn the key counterclockwise. I think its a 70's model but im not sure what exact year. Thank you.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

What engine? 3 or 4 cyl. Round or inline injection pump?


----------



## adino1954 (Jan 30, 2006)

If it has a inline fuel injection pump there is a button on the side that is a fuel advance (cold start). simply push the throttle all the way up and push the button. Start the tractor but be quick to pull the throttle down. I feel this is better than glow plugs. I have this feature on my 6610 and it starts on the coldest days


----------



## thermo (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. It is the 4 cylinder 256. Im not for sure about the injection pump, but I will check it out.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

The 256 doesn't have glow plugs or the excess fuel button. Older modles had 1 heating element in the intake manifold. That system is no longer serviced, mostly because of fires from poorly maintained equipment.


----------



## thermo (Apr 16, 2011)

O ok. Thank you for informing me of that. It does have a heater on the brake pedal side. I assume it an engine block heater but im not for sure. Is this the heating element you are speaking of? If so, do I need to worry about it causing a fire? Thanks for all the help from everyone so far.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

No. The heater I was talking about is 12 volt. It looks like a temp sender, and screws into a threaded boss in the intake manifold.


----------



## thermo (Apr 16, 2011)

You seem to be very knowledgeable about ford tractors jhenderson. Are there any common problems with the late model ford 5000s, or anything I should keep a special eye on besides the usually?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

My logging machine is a Gafner Iron Mule. It is based on a combination of Ford ag and industrial tractors. Mine has a Ford 268 diesel. These were put into 6000 and 7000 series tractors. Because Gafner was bought out in 1989, and has changed hands several times , ( now owned by Komatsu Forest) I have had to educate myself. When Gafner owned the company, I could call Norm in parts and get whatever I needed. If I call now, no one even knows what machine I'm talking about. These tractors are pretty stout. Regular maint will take them a long way. Good quality oil and grease, and keep up with the little things before they get big. Parts are available. I use Messicks.com.


----------

